# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  COVID-19 Vaccines Will Be Mandatory

## Brian4Liberty

COVID-19 Vaccines Will Be Mandatory
Brian4Liberty - July 8, 2020

One has only to look at the past decade of the Leftist-Government-Corporate partnership to realize that vaccines will indeed be mandatory. It will not be a government mandate on the population as a whole, but it will be implemented via employers and the largest corporations in America. Just as Google, Twitter or Facebook does the dirty work of the left and bans speech that they do not like from "their" public square, it will be businesses that enforce the mandatory vaccine.

Imagine a thousand of the largest employers mandating that all employees be vaccinated or be terminated. Now imagine how many other businesses are connected to them in some way. How many other companies do business with them? The first line enforcer companies will refuse to do business with customers and suppliers alike unless they also mandate vaccines of their employees. The employment and business opportunities will become sparse indeed for vaccine refuseniks. And don't forget, almost everyone is a "customer" of a health insurance company. What happens when they refuse to serve customers that don't comply with the CDC "recommendation" of the month?

Of course we can depend upon government to also enforce mandatory vaccines in their usual ways. Does anyone in your family want to go to school? No vaccine, no school for you! Will government employees be under this mandate? Probably most of them, except Congress, the Supreme Court, and the current Presidential administration. And don't expect it to be enforced at the top of those large corporations. After all, all animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.

---

[5/26/21] Edit: And the imaginary line between public and private disappears...

Government mandate via private businesses:


County REQUIRES All Employers To Track Employee Vaccination Status

----------


## Swordsmyth

But having the government forbid such employer mandates is the real tyranny, right?

Let's all do what we can to stop tyranny and kill this bill in South Dakota:

South Dakota considers first state bill to outlaw all vaccine and medical mandates

----------


## pcosmar

It is how Reagan Forced Drug Testing in the Workplace.

some of you were OK with that.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> It is how Reagan Forced Drug Testing in the Workplace.
> 
> some of you were OK with that.


I don't take drug tests out of principle even though I would most definitely pass them.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Even if the vaccine doesn't become mandatory, it doesn't change the fact that the largest corporations, and everybody who works for them, will be forced to get one.

----------


## PAF

> COVID-19 Vaccines Will Be Mandatory
> Brian4Liberty - July 8, 2020
> 
> One has only to look at the past decade of the Leftist-Government-Corporate partnership to realize that vaccines will indeed be mandatory. It will not be a government mandate on the population as a whole, but it will be implemented via employers and the largest corporations in America. Just as Google, Twitter or Facebook does the dirty work of the left and bans speech that they do not like from "their" public square, it will be businesses that enforce the mandatory vaccine.
> 
> Imagine a thousand of the largest employers mandating that all employees be vaccinated or be terminated. Now imagine how many other businesses are connected to them in some way. How many other companies do business with them? The first line enforcer companies will refuse to do business with customers and suppliers alike unless they also mandate vaccines of their employees. The employment and business opportunities will become sparse indeed for vaccine refuseniks. And don't forget, almost everyone is a "customer" of a health insurance company. What happens when they refuse to serve customers that don't comply with the CDC "recommendation" of the month?
> 
> Of course we can depend upon government to also enforce mandatory vaccines in their usual ways. Does anyone in your family want to go to school? No vaccine, no school for you! Will government employees be under this mandate? Probably most of them, except Congress, the Supreme Court, and the current Presidential administration. And don't expect it to be enforced at the top of those large corporations. After all, all animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.


//

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bioethics Prof Michael Lederman Calls for Mandatory COVID Vaccine

----------


## Brian4Liberty

To point out how crazy this executive order is, the students will only have online remote classes this year!

UC faculty, staff, students will be required to get flu vaccine
Executive order requires all students in University of California system to get vaccination




> BERKELEY — Students at UC Berkeley, UC Davis and the entire University of California system will have an additional requirement if they plan to continue their schooling this fall: A flu shot.
> 
> University of California executives issued the requirement of every student in the university system in an executive order.
> 
> In a statement, UC President Janet Napolitano said the executive order is part of a proactive strategy by the UC system to mitigate the burdens of flu season that are expected to be heaped upon a health care system already battered by the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> “To support the health and well being of UC students, faculty and staff and our communities, the University of California, in consultation with UC Health leadership, has issued a system-wide executive order,” a statement from Napolitano’s office said.
> 
> Students will be required to get the shot by Nov. 1.
> ...

----------


## PAF

> To point out how crazy this executive order is, the students will only have online remote classes this year!
> 
> UC faculty, staff, students will be required to get flu vaccine
> Executive order requires all students in University of California system to get vaccination



Hopefully somebody, or group of people in that area, can help raise awareness and pass out personal liability forms.

----------


## jmdrake

> COVID-19 Vaccines Will Be Mandatory
> Brian4Liberty - July 8, 2020
> 
> One has only to look at the past decade of the Leftist-Government-Corporate partnership to realize that vaccines will indeed be mandatory. It will not be a government mandate on the population as a whole, but it will be implemented via employers and the largest corporations in America. Just as Google, Twitter or Facebook does the dirty work of the left and bans speech that they do not like from "their" public square, it will be businesses that enforce the mandatory vaccine.
> 
> Imagine a thousand of the largest employers mandating that all employees be vaccinated or be terminated. Now imagine how many other businesses are connected to them in some way. How many other companies do business with them? The first line enforcer companies will refuse to do business with customers and suppliers alike unless they also mandate vaccines of their employees. The employment and business opportunities will become sparse indeed for vaccine refuseniks. And don't forget, almost everyone is a "customer" of a health insurance company. What happens when they refuse to serve customers that don't comply with the CDC "recommendation" of the month?
> 
> Of course we can depend upon government to also enforce mandatory vaccines in their usual ways. Does anyone in your family want to go to school? No vaccine, no school for you! Will government employees be under this mandate? Probably most of them, except Congress, the Supreme Court, and the current Presidential administration. And don't expect it to be enforced at the top of those large corporations. After all, all animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.


Of course it will be mandatory.  That's why the mask mandate is being pushed so hard and the lockdown was pushed before that.  It's all about getting everybody aclimitized and getting one half of America hating the other half for "not doing their part to end the pandemic."  I don't know how many times I have hard the lie repeated "This would have been over in two weeks if everyone had just stayed in their homes."  BS!  Even Dr. Fauci disagreed with that.  It was supposedly about "flattening the curve."  A "flattened curve" *IS A LONGER CURVE* meaning that the pandemic goes LONGER than it would have had it been allowed to burn itself out.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Virginia's top health official will make it mandatory for everyone to get COVID-19 vaccine 




> Virginia's top health official said he would make COVID-19 vaccinations mandatory in the state once coronavirus vaccines are available.
> 
> Virginia Commissioner of Health Dr. Norman Oliver told WFXR-TV that he plans to impose a coronavirus vaccine mandate for everyone in the state.
> 
> "It [the coronavirus] is killing people now, we don't have a treatment for it and if we develop a vaccine that can prevent it from spreading in the community we will save hundreds and hundreds of lives," Oliver said on Friday.
> 
> Virginia state law gives the Commissioner of Health the authority to mandate immunizations during a public health crisis if a vaccine is available, according to WRIC-TV.
> ...
> Under current Virginia law, only people with a medical exemption could refuse the vaccine mandate.
> ...

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Fast tracking on the way it seems:

* Trump reportedly considers fast tracking AstraZeneca vaccine before election*

----------


## sai hope

Yes, this is completely true! We need a vaccine!

Not just to control the virus and stabilize the economies and governments all over the world but also for a peace of mind. I am seeing so many people lose their mind, getting anxious and stressed out about the smallest things! There's more fear an pain than happiness in this chaotic world now

Might not seem very significant now but trust me, the more unstable people become, the faster the world collapses! We need to stop this cycle of pain

Vaccine won't only save us from COVID. It would save us from ourselves! Hope that made sense..

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Yes, this is completely true! We need a vaccine!
> 
> Not just to control the virus and stabilize the economies and governments all over the world but also for a peace of mind. I am seeing so many people lose their mind, getting anxious and stressed out about the smallest things! There's more fear an pain than happiness in this chaotic world now
> 
> Might not seem very significant now but trust me, the more unstable people become, the faster the world collapses! We need to stop this cycle of pain
> 
> Vaccine won't only save us from COVID. It would save us from ourselves! Hope that made sense..


No that doesn't make any sense at all.    

Welcome to RPFs!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Will Texas add COVID to their mandatory vaccines?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...earning-Online

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The level of mainstream propaganda on getting vaccines is off the scales. Every MSM outlet is talking non-stop about how everyone must get the vaccine, and anyone who doesn’t might as well be a criminal. The entire population will continue to be punished until the last of the deniers is vaccinated.

----------


## Todd

Well for some it will be mandatory.   But for others it will be all smoke and mirrors.

https://twitter.com/HotepJesus/statu...137977345?s=20


Stupid Todd can't figure out how to embed tweet.  Help a brother out.

----------


## phill4paul

> Well for some it will be mandatory.   But for others it will be all smoke and mirrors.
> 
> https://twitter.com/HotepJesus/statu...137977345?s=20

----------


## XNavyNuke

> https://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...vid-19-vaccine
> “If a vaccine is administered to an employee by an employer for protection against contracting COVID-19, the employer is not seeking information about an individual’s impairments or current health status and, therefore, it is not a medical examination,” the commission said.


Why Herr Doktor Axelrod chose not to include the next paragraph in his 'journalistic' _magnum opus_ is beyond me. (No its not. More fear stoking).
From the document. Section K.1 https://www.eeoc.gov/wysk/what-you-s...other-eeo-laws




> Although the administration of a vaccination is not a medical examination, pre-screening vaccination questions may implicate the ADA’s provision on disability-related inquiries, which are inquiries likely to elicit information about a disability.  If the employer administers the vaccine, it must show that such pre-screening questions it asks employees are “job-related and consistent with business necessity.”


The EEOC position on the COVID vaccine is fundamentally the same as there guidance on flu vaccine, which Herr Doktor Axelrod apparently didn't give a hoot-in-h3ll about before the virus apocalypse.
https://www.eeoc.gov/sites/default/f...ndemic_flu.pdf




> _13.May an employer covered by the ADA and Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964
> compel all of its employees to take the influenza vaccine regardless of their
> medical conditions or their religious beliefs during a pandemic?_
> 
> No. An employee may be entitled to an exemption from a mandatory vaccination requirement
> based on an ADA disability that prevents him from taking the influenza vaccine. This would be
> a reasonable accommodation barring undue hardship (significant difficulty or expense).
> Similarly, under Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, once an employer receives notice that
> an employee’s sincerely held religious belief, practice, or observance prevents him from
> ...


XNN

----------


## John-G

> FYI:  just showed this to a medical colleague and she said they do have retractable needles.


I am a medical professional and I have never seen retractable needle used in any situation other than with lovenox shots. And if they are using retractable needles, they would use it for all the patients and not just with some of em.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Legend_(film)

In 2009, a genetically re-engineered measles vaccine, originally created as a cure for cancer, turns lethal. The vaccine kills 90% (5.4 billion out of 6.0 billion) of the world's population and turns 9.8% (588 million) into vampiric, albino, zombie-like, cannibalistic mutants called Darkseekers, who are extremely vulnerable to the ultraviolet rays in sunlight. The remaining 0.2% (12 million) of the population is immune to the virus and is the prey of the mutant Darkseekers.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...?ocid=msedgdhp

Another coronavirus mutation was discovered – and this one might be more dangerous
Chris Smith  5 hrs ago

A new coronavirus mutation was discovered in South Africa, where a version called 501.V2 seems to be fueling the second wave of COVID-19 in the nation.
The new strain seems to be more dangerous, causing more severe illness in younger patients who do not suffer from other medical conditions.
Health experts believe the new SARS-CoV-2 strain can still be defeated with the current vaccines.
Like any other pathogen, the novel coronavirus is constantly evolving in response to the hosts it infects. It’s a mutation that allowed the virus to jump species between animals and ultimately reach humans. At least, that’s what researchers think happened with the original strain that infected the first people. The upcoming WHO investigation in China might uncover more answers about the early days of the Wuhan outbreak.

SARS-CoV-2 continued to mutate after that, with scientists tracking those genetic changes closely. This is crucial because mutations can make a virus more infectious or dangerous and can hinder drug and vaccine research. Several notable novel coronavirus strains have been found so far. The D614G mutation is believed to be responsible for the current status of the pandemic. This mutation doesn’t make the virus more dangerous, but it did become more infectious. D614G left China and infected most of the world, returning to Asia a few months later. Since then, other strains have been discovered, including a couple of new coronavirus versions that are spreading rapidly in the UK and South Africa. Now, it appears as though the latter might be more dangerous of the two.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...?ocid=msedgdhp
> 
> Another coronavirus mutation was discovered – and this one might be more dangerous
> Chris Smith  5 hrs ago
> 
> A new coronavirus mutation was discovered in South Africa, where a version called 501.V2 seems to be fueling the second wave of COVID-19 in the nation.
> The new strain seems to be more dangerous, causing more severe illness in younger patients who do not suffer from other medical conditions.
> Health experts believe the new SARS-CoV-2 strain can still be defeated with the current vaccines.
> Like any other pathogen, the novel coronavirus is constantly evolving in response to the hosts it infects. It’s a mutation that allowed the virus to jump species between animals and ultimately reach humans. At least, that’s what researchers think happened with the original strain that infected the first people. The upcoming WHO investigation in China might uncover more answers about the early days of the Wuhan outbreak.
> ...


Today on the MSM shows, they said there is a new strain of COVID spreading in the UK, and travel to Europe is being cut off. The new strain is supposedly more virulent (contagious).

At the same time, Margaret Brennen, the talking head on Face the Nation, argued with the Surgeon General and informed us that people who have already had COVID, like Trump, are not immune and must get the vaccine. Of course she pulled this “science” directly out of her ass.

She also said that it is Republicans who are the vaccine deniers, and there must be a way to force Republicans to get the vaccine.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The level of mainstream propaganda on getting vaccines is off the scales. Every MSM outlet is talking non-stop about how everyone must get the vaccine, and anyone who doesn’t might as well be a criminal. The entire population will continue to be punished until the last of the deniers is vaccinated.


And they are ramping it up even more. Full court press with the vaccine propaganda.

Jake Tapper on CNN just informed us and the Doctor who was his guest, that even if you already had COVID19, you must get the vaccine. People who already had it are not immune. The Doctor, who works on Warp Speed, agreed that it is safe to give someone a vaccine after having the disease.

The MSM has a coordinated talking point on this today.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Today on the MSM shows, they said there is a new strain of COVID spreading in the UK, and travel to Europe is being cut off. The new strain is supposedly more virulent (contagious).
> 
> At the same time, Margaret Brennen, the talking head on Face the Nation, argued with the Surgeon General and informed us that people who have already had COVID, like Trump, are not immune and must get the vaccine. Of course she pulled this “science” directly out of her ass.
> 
> She also said that it is Republicans who are the vaccine deniers, and there must be a way to force Republicans to get the vaccine.


SHOCK HEADLINE: "Not a single Democrat is an anti-vaxxer". - Something we'd never see.

Also read that the new strain is more contagious but not necessarily deadlier. Yeah. the U.K. is just about locked down.

----------


## Working Poor

I bet not many people will say no to this...

----------


## Contumacious

> Today on the MSM shows, they said there is a new strain of COVID spreading in the UK, and travel to Europe is being cut off. The new strain is supposedly more virulent (contagious).
> 
> At the same time, Margaret Brennen, the talking head on Face the Nation, argued with the Surgeon General and informed us that people who have already had COVID, like Trump, are not immune and must get the vaccine. Of course she pulled this “science” directly out of her ass.
> 
> She also said that it is Republicans who are the vaccine deniers, and there must be a way to force Republicans to get the vaccine.


And since justice Roberts swore to support and defend the Fake News Media he will decide that Americans no longer have a right to informed consent.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I bet not many people will say no to this...


Yep.  Everybody will continue to be good little lemmings and get their vaccination because their livelihood will be dependent on it.

----------


## pcosmar

> I bet not many people will say no to this...


Don't bet much.
https://www.king5.com/article/news/p...Lv7Vka_54N6hFw
Washington lawmaker proposes legislation to prohibit COVID-19 vaccine 'discrimination'






> OLYMPIA, Wash. — A Washington state lawmaker is pushing for legislation to prevent what he calls discrimination against people who do not get the coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> Sen. Doug Ericksen, R-Ferndale, announced the proposal Thursday for the 2021 legislative session. The legislation would prohibit requiring a vaccination.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

LONDON IN LOCKDOWN.

WE'RE ALL DOOMED ... Make your peace.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/135212...nt-south-east/


[B]*THE new Covid-19 variant* that has ripped through the South East is 70 per cent more contagious than the original strain, Boris Johnson revealed today.

The PM today revealed the "frighteningly transmissable" new variant was spreading rapidly - forcing him to put millions of Brits in Tier 4 lockdown for Christmas.

The new strain is being blamed for a sudden uptick in hospitalisations in the Capital.

And* there are fears that people are catching it despite wearing PPE and socially distancing, pointing again to a surge in the virus's ability to spread.*

----------


## pcosmar

> LONDON IN LOCKDOWN.


Fear Porn.
Expected in an Authoritarian society.

----------


## Contumacious

> LONDON IN LOCKDOWN.
> 
> WE'RE ALL DOOMED ... Make your peace.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/135212...nt-south-east/
> 
> 
> [B]*THE new Covid-19 variant* that has ripped through the South East is 70 per cent more contagious than the original strain, Boris Johnson revealed today.
> 
> ...


We are being held hostage , blackmailed by BigPharma and its handmaidens. 



.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> LONDON IN LOCKDOWN.
> 
> WE'RE ALL DOOMED ... Make your peace.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/135212...nt-south-east/
> 
> 
> [B]*THE new Covid-19 variant* that has ripped through the South East is 70 per cent more contagious than the original strain, Boris Johnson revealed today.
> 
> ...





> Boris today said that the new strain meant that the R rate could be increased by 0.4 as he revealed the festive season was cancelled.


Amazing how they always manage to get these solid statistics when there are so many unknowns.

One thing that is not unknown is that there is a cold and flu season, and during that season, transmission rates (R0) increase. We are in the middle of that season, so transmission would be expected to be high, at least much higher than it is in the summer.

Nothing new here. I addressed it in May:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-19-Sweet-Spot

----------


## Contumacious

🙏👌👍

----------


## Working Poor

> Don't bet much.
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/p...Lv7Vka_54N6hFw
> Washington lawmaker proposes legislation to prohibit COVID-19 vaccine 'discrimination'


Yea well get back to me when some one in DC is proposing this.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yea well get back to me when some one in DC is proposing this.


States.
And Oregon beat Washington State this time.

Armed Protest in Salem..Capitol

One planned for Olympia Washington...

Perhaps others,,but these are MY Immediate concerns.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Is this virus mutating faster than our capability to produce a vaccine?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-...s-who-12169262

COVID-19: New strain found in Italy, Denmark, Netherlands, Australia and Gibraltar
Italian officials say they identified the strain in a couple who flew from the UK to Rome.

Cases of the new coronavirus strain spreading rapidly in the UK have been confirmed in Denmark, Italy, Gibraltar, the Netherlands and Australia.

France and South Africa also believe they have cases of the mutation - known as VUI-202012/01 - but these have not been confirmed.

----------


## Working Poor

> States.
> And Oregon beat Washington State this time.
> 
> Armed Protest in Salem..Capitol
> 
> One planned for Olympia Washington...
> 
> Perhaps others,,but these are MY Immediate concerns.


This is over mandatory vaccines? Are you going to join them?

----------


## Contumacious

> Is this virus mutating faster than our capability to produce a vaccine?


No.

BigPharma and the Vaccinators AVARICE is overwhelming.



A safe an effective mRNA vaccine has not been produced.

But they will  claim that new strains will appear every 6 months,



.


.

----------


## CaptUSA

> https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-...s-who-12169262
> 
> COVID-19: New strain found in Italy, Denmark, Netherlands, Australia and Gibraltar
> Italian officials say they identified the strain in a couple who flew from the UK to Rome.
> 
> Cases of the new coronavirus strain spreading rapidly in the UK have been confirmed in Denmark, Italy, Gibraltar, the Netherlands and Australia.
> 
> France and South Africa also believe they have cases of the mutation - known as VUI-202012/01 - but these have not been confirmed.


Shutdowns and masks forever.  That's the only thing that'll work.  If you think otherwise, it's because you're a vile racist who wants people to die.

----------


## Invisible Man

> Don't bet much.
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/p...Lv7Vka_54N6hFw
> Washington lawmaker proposes legislation to prohibit COVID-19 vaccine 'discrimination'





> Yea well get back to me when some one in DC is proposing this.


You guys don't support that legislation do you?

----------


## Working Poor

> You guys don't support that legislation do you?


I don't but I live on the opposite coast at least 3000 miles away. I mean I don't want it to happen anywhere I don't think I have any say in in the state this legislation is in so for now I would be more concerned about it going nation wide or in my own state. Spiritually and mentally I support fighting against it any where.

----------


## pcosmar

> You guys don't support that legislation do you?





> Sen. Doug Ericksen, R-Ferndale, is proposing legislation that would prohibit discrimination against people who choose not to get the coronavirus vaccine.


Why not?





> Under the proposal, public and private employers could not require workers to be vaccinated, schools could not require vaccination as a condition of attendance, and access to public places could not be denied because a person is not vaccinated. Vaccination could also not be required for traveling on planes, trains and buses, according to a press release from Ericksen.
> 
> In the release, Ericksen said the legislation is not pro-vaccine or anti-vaccine, but rather "pro-individual rights."


Why would you oppose it?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Shutdowns and masks forever.  That's the only thing that'll work.  If you think otherwise, it's because you're a vile racist who wants people to die.


LOL

----------


## devil21

> You guys don't support that legislation do you?


It's a tough one since it bunches a lot of different scenarios into one piece of legislation.  




> Under the proposal, public and private employers could not require workers to be vaccinated, schools could not require vaccination as a condition of attendance, and *access to public places could not be denied because a person is not vaccinated*. Vaccination could also not be required for traveling on planes, trains and buses, according to a press release from Ericksen.


They absolutely should not ban access to public places.  I'm not clear on where employers, public or private, suddenly get to violate HIPPA and demand/require health information about their employees as a term of employment.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Only the vaccinated will have "freedom"

https://www.axios.com/vaccine-proof-...649eb835d.html

You've received a coronavirus vaccination — but can you prove it? The answer to that question will help determine how the global economy functions for the next few years.

Why it matters: The federal government will probably neither mandate nor encourage digital immunity passports or other proofs of vaccination. But privately-operated digital certificates are already being developed — and U.S. law means that anybody who gets vaccinated here should be able to obtain the proof they need.

The big picture: Your employer has a clear interest in knowing whether you've been vaccinated, as do the immigration staff in any foreign country you want to visit. Many workers, from nursing-home aides to opera singers, have a clear desire and even need to be vaccinated before doing their jobs. Which means they'll need some kind of proof of vaccination.

What they're saying: *"Those who get vaccinated deserve more freedom," wrote the FT's John Gapper* last month. Private companies "should be allowed, even encouraged, to protect customers and employees from harm."
There's also an "urgent need to restore confidence in travel and mobility," says Paul Meyer, CEO of the Commons Project, a group attempting to build a global platform for proof-of-vaccination apps.
The other side: The federal government "should discourage the use of vaccination cards or apps for virtually any purpose other than guiding individual medical care," argued Duke University professor Nita Farahany in the Washington Post. "Vaccine cards (and immunization apps) could turn into powerful weapons of exclusion and discrimination," she wrote.
The catch: The official documentation that Americans receive upon being vaccinated is little more than a flimsy, easily-forged paper card. As Gavi, the global vaccination alliance, notes, that in turn creates "concerns that documentation could be fraudulently reproduced".

It's a real concern: A recent flight from Russia to China was canceled after more than 190 of the passengers attempted to board with “completely identical” serology tests.
Between the lines: Trustworthy and reliable digital proof of vaccination is not only possible, Meyer tells Axios, it's also quite easy and will almost certainly happen.

That's because the government doesn't need to be involved.
Individual Americans have the right, under HIPAA, to access digital copies of their health information. Once they've done that, they can upload that information to any app or service that requests it.
"People shouldn’t be happy walking out of getting their jab with just a piece of paper," says Meyer — they should be sure to demand digital access to their vaccination records as well. Rather than relying on the government to centralize vaccination records, he says, "the human being is the only central organizing point in the healthcare system."
The bottom line: Paper "yellow cards" were generally accepted as proof of vaccination against yellow fever. Proof of COVID-19 vaccination, by contrast, is going to be digital — and it's going to be on individual Americans to get it.

----------


## Danke

I'm already covered, I have a similar note:

----------


## WilliamBrown

Actually nothing new, as it always was, so it is. Free coercion of the population, the illusion of choice. It seems like you were given the right to refuse, but it seems that there is no way out and you are driven into the framework. Maybe it's for the best, I'm basically a supporter of the vaccine!!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *COVID-19 Vaccines Will Be Mandatory*


https://twitter.com/ThaddeusRussell/...11659759276032

----------


## pcosmar

> 50/50 chance it's fake news and only to set up the narrative that cell phone based vaccine passports are necessary.  You know, since it's so super easy to counterfeit the paper cards.


Several reports,,not fake news..

The agenda.
https://id2020.org/

----------


## devil21

> Several reports,,not fake news..
> 
> The agenda.
> https://id2020.org/


Just for giggles I'm watching to see if a case appears in the CA court system.  I did some digging and the posted picture of the bar owner doesn't match the picture associated to that man on public info database websites.  The perp walk photo also conveniently cuts out his face and only shows him waist down...

Btw, I'm very aware of the agenda.  What I'm saying is that sometimes "news" items, particularly those that are quickly spread far and wide for mass consumption, are manufactured for the purpose of planting the seed in the masses that "something must be done to fix this!", when of course that something was already planned, such as id2020.  A form of manufacturing consent via propaganda, in other words.  There may or may not have been a real arrest of a real man for a real offense.  Media doesn't care about truth, as we know.

----------


## pcosmar

https://people.com/travel/covid-19-v...-need-to-know/



> Vaccine passports — or digital proof of COVID-19 vaccination status — are being tested. Here's what that means for the future of travel


https://nypost.com/2021/04/07/the-us...ine-passports/


https://www.usnews.com/news/health-n...rts-and-travel



> President Joe Biden in January issued an executive order directing agencies to assess the feasibility of linking coronavirus vaccinations to vaccine cards, also known as "international certificates of vaccination or prophylaxis," and producing a digital version.


https://geneticliteracyproject.org/2...orts-for-sale/
https://blog.checkpoint.com/2021/03/...acking-forums/

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/florida-re...110405601.html

*Florida reports more than 10,000 COVID-19 variant cases, surge after spring break*

Variant COVID-19 infections skyrocketed following spring break in Florida and there have been more than 10,000 variant cases reported throughout the state, the South Florida Sun Sentinel reported based on data from the Florida Department of Health.

A total of 753 variant cases from three strains  the B.1.1.7, the P.1, and the B. 1.3.5.1.  were reported on March 14, according to variant infection data shared with ABC News. The Florida Department of Health does not disclose variant cases on its public dashboard.

That number swelled to 5,177 cases from five types of variants on April 15. Just two weeks later, the number of variant infections exploded to 9,248 on April 27, according to local ABC affiliate , WFTV.

The surge falls in line with mid-March into April spring break celebrations, when college students and vacationers flock to the sunshine state.

Florida is home to the most variant COVID-19 cases in the country. State health officials reported more than 11,800 cases of COVID-19 variants on Wednesday, according to the Sun Sentinel.

In total, variants have led to the hospitalization of 243 residents and the death of 67 people in Florida, the Sun Sentinel reported.

Only 1% of all COVID-19 cases in Florida undergo testing to study their genetic coding, meaning the number of variant infections is likely much higher than reported

----------


## devil21

> Just for giggles I'm watching to see if a case appears in the CA court system.  I did some digging and the posted picture of the bar owner doesn't match the picture associated to that man on public info database websites.  The perp walk photo also conveniently cuts out his face and only shows him waist down...
> 
> Btw, I'm very aware of the agenda.  What I'm saying is that sometimes "news" items, particularly those that are quickly spread far and wide for mass consumption, are manufactured for the purpose of planting the seed in the masses that "something must be done to fix this!", when of course that something was already planned, such as id2020.  A form of manufacturing consent via propaganda, in other words.  There may or may not have been a real arrest of a real man for a real offense.  Media doesn't care about truth, as we know.


Still no criminal case showing for "TODD MARVIN ANDERSON" in the San Jaoquin County court system online records.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> Only 1% of all COVID-19 cases in Florida undergo testing to study their genetic coding, meaning the number of variant infections is likely much higher than reported


I was wondering about that. Testing for specific variants is not common.

----------


## pcosmar

> I was wondering about that. Testing for specific variants is not common.


Intentional..

Experiment participants will produce new variants.

----------


## devil21

> Still no criminal case showing for "TODD MARVIN ANDERSON" in the San Joaquin County court system online records.


Still no case in their online court records.


(eta:  something has since shown up in court records but doesn't contain any specific charge information)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Government mandate via private businesses...


County REQUIRES All Employers To Track Employee Vaccination Status

----------


## tod evans

*Putin: Mandatory vaccination INAPPROPRIATE & can’t be introduced in Russia*

https://www.rt.com/russia/524894-put...y-vaccination/

Mandatory vaccination cannot be introduced in Russia, President Vladimir Putin has said, arguing that it was up to citizens themselves to weigh the risks of being infected with Covid-19 without getting a jab.
"I want to state my position again. I think that mandatory vaccination is inappropriate and can't be introduced," Putin said during a video conference on Wednesday.

"The citizens must themselves realize the necessity of this" and understand that without the shot they "could be faced with serious or even mortal danger," he pointed out.

The president then urged the public to make the voluntary decision to get immunized against the 2019 coronavirus, which has so far infected more than five million in Russia and has been linked to at least 119,000 deaths.

"All necessary conditions for vaccination have been created" in the country, with the Russian jab proving itself as "the most reliable and safest," Putin said.

While he did not directly name the vaccine he was referring to, and there are several Russian jabs being produced, the line was an apparent nod to the Sputnik V vaccine, which boasts an efficacy of 91.6% and hasn't showed any significant side effects in vaccination campaigns around the world. The jab, developed by the Moscow-based Gamaleya Institute, has already been by approved in 66 countries.

According to official data, more than 11.2 million people have so far been fully vaccinated against Covid-19 in Russia, with Putin himself getting two shots, in March then in April.

Mandatory vaccination has become a hot topic in the country, after former president Dmitry Medvedev publicly reflected on such a possibility a week ago.

The official, who now heads the ruling Unite Russia party and holds the post of deputy chairman of the country's Security Council, said that "sometimes, in the interests of national security and the health of the population… vaccinations could be made mandatory."

On Wednesday, Russia's Republic of Yakutia made headlines after a statement on its chief sanitary officer's website announced that mandatory vaccination was being introduced in the region.

However, the republic's head, Aysen Nikolayev, swiftly denied the suggestion, saying that jabs are going to remain voluntary for the Yakuts, just like in the rest of Russia.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bump...

DOJ says Fed Law does not bar Business from VAX Mandates

----------


## Okie RP fan

It's about to get nasty, folks. 

Hold the line.

----------


## 69360

> It's about to get nasty, folks. 
> 
> Hold the line.


I have different advice. Lie and say you got the vax. Get a fake vax card. It's just not worth the hassle in your life.

----------


## cjm

> "The citizens must themselves realize the necessity of this" and understand that without the shot they "could be faced with serious or *even mortal danger*," he pointed out.


(but not from the cold, from us)

----------


## belian78

> I have different advice. Lie and say you got the vax. Get a fake vax card. It's just not worth the hassle in your life.


 @devil21, hey look here.  LOLOL..  He won't even talk about digital passports or wearable smart items that have tracking apps, that we know are fact and being used right now.

----------


## dannno

*De Blasio Says "The Voluntary Phase is OVER" Orders Vaccine Mandates, Demands Vaccine Passports

*

----------


## devil21

> @devil21, hey look here.  LOLOL..  He won't even talk about digital passports or wearable smart items that have tracking apps, that we know are fact and being used right now.


Yeah any paper cards are just a conditioning tool to get people comfy with a (digital) "your paperz pleaze" measure.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> De Blasio Says "The Voluntary Phase is OVER" Orders Vaccine Mandates, Demands Vaccine Passports



NYC Will Require Proof of Vax for Most Indoor Activities




> New York City will become the first U.S. city to require proof of COVID-19 vaccination for indoor dining, drinking, nightclubs, gyms, and performances, Mayor Bill de Blasio announced Tuesday.
> 
> “We’re going to use every tool we’ve got to fight the Delta variant,” de Blasio said in a press conference. “That means more and more vaccinations.”
> ...
> More: https://www.thedailybeast.com/nyc-se...es-report-says

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom



----------


## Brian4Liberty

And it's official:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nti-COVID-plan

----------


## 69360

> And it's official:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nti-COVID-plan


Not exactly but close. I suppose you could work at a large company and submit to the testing. I'm sure there will be exemptions. The federal worker mandate is unconstitutional IMO.

I don't think this will stand in the courts. I expect lawsuits. 

Biden's keepers went to far this time. At this point anyone who hasn't got the vax yet isn't likely too. 

I also think this is going to further radicalize anti-vaxxers. I know I personally am pissed off and offended. I just don't want their vax. That should be good enough in a free country. It's your duty to protect yourself if you are vulnerable, not mine to risk my own health for you when this is 99.something suvivable for me. The harder they push their vax, the more I get conspiracy minded about it, what is really going on here?

I would also love to see all the workers who are effected and don't want the vax to just collectively say $#@! you and stay home. The economy would fall apart in days and this would have to be walked back.

----------


## pcosmar

> I don't think this will stand in the courts. I expect lawsuits.


Expect them to be thrown out faster than Voting Fraud.

----------


## CaptUSA

> And it's official:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nti-COVID-plan


Probably needs its own thread.

----------


## belian78

> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/florida-re...110405601.html
> 
> *Florida reports more than 10,000 COVID-19 variant cases, surge after spring break*
> 
> Variant COVID-19 infections skyrocketed following spring break in Florida and there have been more than 10,000 variant cases reported throughout the state, the South Florida Sun Sentinel reported based on data from the Florida Department of Health.
> 
> A total of 753 variant cases from three strains — the B.1.1.7, the P.1, and the B. 1.3.5.1. — were reported on March 14, according to variant infection data shared with ABC News. The Florida Department of Health does not disclose variant cases on its public dashboard.
> 
> That number swelled to 5,177 cases from five types of variants on April 15. Just two weeks later, the number of variant infections exploded to 9,248 on April 27, according to local ABC affiliate , WFTV.
> ...


Dig deeper.  Ages of those cases, whether or not they were jabbed.  Those two questions probably blow this 'story' out of the water.  All that comes from mainstream media today is lies, plain and simple.

----------


## 69360

> Expect them to be thrown out faster than Voting Fraud.


I think it's going to scotus. We will see who is right I guess.

----------


## belian78

> I think it's going to scotus. We will see who is right I guess.


Anything sent to that den of vipers will take anywhere from 6-10 months to say anything about, all the while the boot stomps down.

----------


## devil21

Gina Raimondo (Sec Commerce...slave monetization agency) just admitted on CNBC that federal vax passports will not be implemented.  Sounds like she knows that would be a bridge too far in this country for various reasons, including constitutionally and likely backlash.  If there's a serious push toward them it would have to be at the state level and I seriously doubt any state or local officials want to put themselves on the line, electorally or even physically to implement them, at least outside of the current pilot locations like NYC.  She reiterated a 90% vaxxed goal and pushed for employers to force it but flat out told Jim Cramer there will be no federal vax passports.

eta:  it further solidifies that most of the various threats coming out of the sovereign city of DC, which is not part of the 50 states and actually has very little authority outside of those city borders, is hot air.  They don't have the constitutional authority to enact most of their threats and they know it.  They just hope the threats alone scare people into voluntarily complying.  Ignore stuff about shutting down interstate travel, OSHA mandates, etc.  It's nonsense meant to scare people into complying but has no teeth.

----------

